# 4 blade for HPX Micro and Honda BF50



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would not rule out a triple cup three blade.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

Can you post a picture of your prop that Jack made for the HPX T


Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would not rule out a triple cup three blade.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 6020


----------

